# اقتراح عرض دراسة (كونسبت) لصنع الطائرات المروحية!



## غسان كيالي بن أحمد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*إلى الإخوة القائمين على الموقع
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد
مقدم الاقتراح حاصل على شهادة هندسة ميكانيك عام طائرات عام 1970 وكذلك خريج الكلية الجوية المعهد الجوي في سوريا الدورة 22 طيارين حربيين عام 1975 وخبرة 40 عام في تصميم الطائرات المروحية الخفيفة
لدي دراسة شاملة تتطلب وجود مستثمر لصنع الطائرات المروحية الخفيفة / غرفة قيادة مزدوجة متجانبة أو متوالية المقعدين / في أية بلد عربي أو إسلامي
اعتماد المواد المتوفرة في أية بلد نامي عدا المحرك والمروحة
الدراسة موجود على موقع لكم حرية عرضه أو عدم عرضه 
تكلفة صنع الطائرة / قابلة للتحويل لخدمة الأغراض المدنية - التدريب على الطيران - خدمة المشاريع الزراعية - خدمة شؤون الأرصاد ومراقبة الصحارى ...
مع إمكان هبوطها على أية أرض ترابية بطول تقريبي بين 200 و 400 متر
تتضمن الدراسة حال رغبتم عرضها في موقعكم إيضاح كامل المراحل والجوانب الفنية والاقتصادية وغيرها ...
إن رغبتم بذلك أرجو إعلامي لإرسل لكم نسخة عن الدراسة
مشكورين

بون - ألمانيا

غسان كيالي بن أحمد 25 نوفمبر 2009 *


----------



## dreams1804 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## eng3bed (1 مايو 2010)

شي جميل جدا ..ومميز ..اخي 
كما اني ارحب بك عبر بريدي للحديث اكثر واكثر حول هذا الموضوع 
لانني مع مجموعة اخرى من الاخوة بصدد القيام بشي من هذا القبيل ..
لذا انتظرك عبر بريدي eng3bed
طبعا البريد عبر الهوتميل .. بانتظارك اخي ..


----------



## m_zalt (3 مايو 2010)

اريد بعض الصور لصناعه طائره لانني مهوس بصناعه الطائرات ولا اريد مقالات


----------



## غسان كيالي بن أحمد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*الإخوة المحترمون الذين علقوا على عرضي لصناعة الطائرات الخفيفة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لدي ملف الدراسة الكاملة لإنشاء مصنع للطائرات الخفيفة في أية بلد عربي وبتكلفة زهيدة نسبياً .
معلوم لديكم تصاعد حاجة مختلف بلاد العالم ، ومنه البلاد العربية على نحو كبير لتأسيس صناعة مستقلة عن التبعية للشركات الغربية المحتكرة لصناعة الطائرات عموماً والخفيفة منها خصوصاً ( مشروع عرضنا ) .
نحن فريق مهندسين وخبراء Ampropeller متخصصين في تصميم وصناعة الطائرات الخفيفة عملنا على مدى 40 عاماً في ألمانيا على متابعة ودراسة واقع وكل جديد في ميادين الصناعات الجوية على مستوى العالم ، وقد أتممنا دراسة تتضمن مشروع لإنتاج طائرات خفيفة تتضمن مواصفات منافسة ومتفوقة ، ومن حيث خفض التكلفة لأكثر من 70% لأحدث ما أنتج من الطائرات الخفيفة المشار إليها على مستوى العالم ، سعة من 1 إلى 6 أشخاص معدة لخدمة الأغراض المدنية المختلفة.
دراستنا تتضمن بحوث شاملة جاهزة متعددة البدائل لتأسيس وطني لصناعة الطائرات الخفيفة اعتماداً على المواد والموارد المتوافرة والكوادر الوطنية في البلاد العربية ، تغطي كامل الجوانب البحثية والتحضيرية والميدانية العملية واستخدام نتائج بحوث وتطوير الإمكانات المتوافرة اللازمة لإنشاء مصنع وطني إنتاجي لبناء فئآت متعدد ة الأحجام والمهام والتجهيزات من الطائرات الخفيفة وإعدادها لخدمة الأغراض المدنية المختلفة سعة من 1 حتى 6 أشخاص مصممة للإقلاع والهبوط على الأراضي الترابية أو الرملية معدة لأداء مهام التدريب ، والرصد ، ومراقبة الحدود والصحاري بعيدة الامتداد ، وتنفيذ مهام رياضة الاستعراضات والألعاب الجوية – والمشاركة في جهود الرصد والإغاثة والنجدة والنقل وغير ذلك ... ) .
تتميز دراستنا - إلى جانب اعتماد المواد المتوافرة في البلاد النامية - تعهد إشراك كامل للكوادر الوطنية في بلد المشروع منذ أولى خطوات التصميم والعمل حتى مرحلة الإنتاج ، كما تتضمن تعهدنا الموثق لخفض تكاليف صنع الطائرة الواحدة على النحو الذي أشرنا إليه إلى أكثر من 70% مقارنة بالأسعار المعروضة في الأسواق العالمية.
هذا ، وحجم المشروع متروك لرؤىة وتقرير المستثمر - حكومي أو أهلي أو مشترك - أو مجموعة من العرب الراغبين في المشاركة لحجم الاستثمار في ميدان هذه الصناعة الواعدة .
ونحن نتشرف باستعدادنا لاستقبال الراغبين بزيارتنا على عنوان مقرنا لدى إدارة الموقع التي تشترط عدم إظهاره هنا) لنقدم لهم الدراسة الشاملة واستعدادنا للإجابة على شامل الاستفسارات بشأن مشروع الدراسة الجاهز المعد للتنفيذ ، أو طلب الدراسة ( مع تصريحنا بحق استرداد قيمتها حال توقيع عقد اتفاق ) ذلك قبل زيارتنا ليكون الفريق الراغب في تمويل المشروع لديكم على بينة كاملة بشأن كافة تفاصيل ومختلف الجوانب الفنية والتكلفة وغيرها ..
كما نتشرف مبدئياً تلقي أية استفسارات واقتراحات من الإخوة الراغبين في المشاركة في التمويل والاستفادة من عائداته ، والأولوية للمتقدمين أولاً ، كما أننا مستعدون للبرهنة وضمان جدوى المشروع وتصاعد عائداته وأرباحه الواعدة ، وقابليته التلقائية للتوسيع وطنيا وإقليمياً وعالمياً إلى جانب الكفاءة التي نضمنها للاشتراك في معارض صناعة الطائرات الدولية وإجراء الاستعراضات الجوية المنافسة .

ملاحظة : نحن مقيمون منذ عقود في ألمانيا ونرغب أن يتم المشروع في بلد عربي والمساهمة في نهضة أمتنا في التأسيس لصناعة الطائرات . 

وتقبلوا منا فائق الاحترام والتوقير والتقدير

معد الدراسة ، ومسؤول التنفيذ والعلاقات / فريق المهندسين الصناعيين - خريجي الجامعات الألمانية

Ghasan Kayali
غسان كيالي بن أحمد

بون – ألمانيا الاتحادية - الثلاثاء 31 - آب / أوجست 2010*


----------



## k0535128 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الى السيد غسان
ممكن تتواصل معاي عبر الايميل اذا سمحت


----------



## غسان كيالي بن أحمد (3 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

السلام عليكم

قرأت تعليقك وارحب التواصل معك والإخوة معك
وهذه نسخة من رسالة عرض وأنا مسؤول عن كل مضمونها وأرحب بكم واشسضافتكم 

وقفت على الموقع خلال بحثي عن رجال أعمال ، شريك وممول ، لمشروع إنشاء ورشة لصناعة الطائرات الخفيفة سعة 1-4 ذات أجهزة قيادة مزدوجة قادرة على الإقلاع والهبوط على الأراضي الترابية أو الرملية معدة لخدمة الأغراض المدنية المختلفة ( التدريب على الطيران ، الخدمات المدنية المختلفة ، تنفيذ طيران الألعاب والاستعراض الجوية القياسية ، بتكلفة أقل أكثر من 70% عن الأسعار التي تعرضها الشركات المصنعة للطائرات الخفيفة والأسواق العالمية.

أخي فيصل أؤكد لكم أن المشروع لا يحتاج إلى مبالغ طائلة ، ذلك أن حجم الاستثمار في المرحلة الإنتاجية ( الأولى ) لا يتجاوز نصف مليون دولار كحد أقصى بما يتضمن تكاليف إنشاء الورشة كما يتضمن ذات الوقت بناء وإنتاج طائرتين من إحدى الفئآت التي يتضمنها ملف الدراسة ( الذي يتضمن ثلاث فئآت ).. علماً أن المرحلة الأولى إنتاجية ، تضمن إنتاج طائرتين ، وكذلك طائرتين في العام الواحد على الأقل ( بعد الأشهر الستة الأولى مدة المرحلة الإنتاجية الأولى ) .

أنا مستعد بإخلاص لإقامة هذا المشروع في بلد أية عربي مع رجل أعمال عربي أو مجموعة رجال أعمال عرب وتسليمهم منذ البداية كامل ملكية وإدارة المشروع المرتقب تمويل نفسه بنفسه خلال 6 أشهر بمجرد الانتهاء من بناء وعرض الطائرات المنتجة في المعارض الوطنية والعالمية..

مقدم هذه الرسالة طيار سابق مع تخصص ميكانيك عام طائرات منذ عام 1970
مقيم في ألمانيا منذ عام 1984

أخي الكريم أنا لست باحثا عن المال ، أنا فقط بعد غربة لعقود في أوربا أود أن أقدم خبراتي للمساهمة في إنشاء ورشة لصناعة الطائرات الخفيفة مع أبناء أمتنا العربية والإسلامية ، ويتضمن إقتراحي اختيار أحد البلدان التالية كموقع لإنشائه ( الإمارات ، تركيا ، المغرب ، موريتانيا .. ) .

كما يتضمن ملف الدراسة تعهد الاعتماد الكلي على المواد والموارد والكوادر العربية الوطنية في موقع إنشاء المشروع باستثناء المحرك فقط.. كما يتضمن الاستغناء الكلي عن الاستعانة بالخبرات غير العربية إلى جانب تعهد صنع قطع التبديل والقيام الذاتي بعمليات الصيانة والعمرات الدورية في موقع العمل ، مما يساهم في تخفيض التكاليف ويحقق استقلاليته ، وتحقيق ذلك السعر المنخفض للطائرة الواحدة الذي يقل أكثر من 70% من الأسعار التي تعرضها شركات صناعة الطائرات العالمية ، هذا إلى جانب قابلية المشروع التلقائية للتوسيع تبعاً لرغبة المشاركين ونشاطهم.. 

كما أؤكد لكم ترحيبي باستقبالكم واستضافتكم - والراغبين معكم - في مقر إقامتي في مدينة بون - المانيا الاتحادية - دون أحملكم أية تكلفة إلى حين البرهنة وتوثيق جدوى المشروع صناعيا واقتصاديا في مرحلة زمنية قصيرة بحدود 3 أشهر ..

فأنا وأسرتي أرحب بالانتقال إلى بلد عربي بعد الغربة الطويلة مع ترحيبي بالراغبين بالمشاركة وتسليمهم كامل ملكية وإدارة المشروع ومرافقتهم في كل المراحل والعمل معهم كخبير ومسؤول عن التنفيذ .. 

وأرحب بالتواصل معكم سواء من خلال الهاتف ، أو من خلال الإميل ، أو بزيارتكم مباشرة لي في مدينة بون ، لإطلاعكم على ملف الدراسة الشامل الجاهز للتنفيذ..

أخاكم غسان كيالي بن أحمد

مدينة بون - المانيا الاتحادية
00491638630035
[email protected] 
عنوان الإقامة :
Ghasan Kayali
Roemerstr. 243
53117 Bonn
Germany


----------

